# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Recarga de Acuiferos >  Vinaròs prevé inyectar agua de lluvia al subsuelo para recuperar acuíferos

## Embalses

El municipio presenta hoy en el Ministerio este plan pionero 


  12.11.08 - J. MAURA | VINARÒS



Las autoridades de Vinaròs presentarán hoy ante el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente una propuesta de recuperación del agua de lluvia canalizada en la red de pluviales y su posterior inyección en el acuífero tras su depuración. Así lo anunciaron ayer el alcalde de la localidad, Jordi Romeu, y el edil de Urbanismo, Javier Balada, quien calificó la iniciativa de "pionera". El objetivo del encuentro con Madrid, explicó, "es conseguir subvenciones de los fondos estructurales del proyecto Life, que buscan el fomento de propuestas innovadoras y de mejora medioambiental".

El apoyo al proyecto, según el edil de Urbanismo, impulsaría una acción pionera en nuestro país. "Vinaròs sería la primera experiencia en España, aunque sí se han presentado en Finlandia, Suecia, Inglaterra y otros países europeos", apuntó. "En el desarrollo de esta iniciativa participarían la empresa castellonense de servicios de Grupo Gimeno Facsa, el Ayuntamiento y la Universitat de València", señaló. 

El proyecto consiste, según relató el responsable de Urbanismo, "en recuperar el agua de lluvia recogida por la red de pluviales, que se derivaría a unos recipientes donde sería depurada e inyectada al subsuelo, en vez de ir al mar y no aprovecharse".

Asimismo, Balada recordó que, "de momento, la localidad sigue trabajando en la mejora de la red de pluviales". "Actualmente, los trabajos se centran en la renovación de la plaza Primero de Mayo y se está ejecutando un aliviadero en la cota más baja del municipio y donde se acumulan las aguas". "El futuro PAI de Mercadona desviará sus aguas de la red de pluviales al mismo río Cervol, que drenará al mar". "Idéntica solución se planteará para evitar daños en el Camí Canet, como los ocurridos en las últimas lluvias", señaló el edil del área.


*Visita a Costas* 
Por otro lado, Balada apuntó que "el Consistorio aprovechará su visita a Madrid para abundar en otros importantes proyectos como las posteriores fases de la remodelación del paseo marítimo, la pasarela al Cervol, la regeneración de la playa del Fortí, el paseo de ribera de la costa Sur y la mejora de los espigones, como esta el proyecto de la pasarela en la desembocadura del río".

Asimismo, la delegación vinarocense consultará a la Entidad Pública Empresarial de Suelo (Sepes) sobre las previsiones entorno a la ejecución del polígono industrial que prevé instalar en partida de Soterranyes.

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...-20081112.html

----------


## Salut

¿Por qué no empiezan por restauraciones hidrológico-forestales?

----------


## Xuquer

> ¿Por qué no empiezan por restauraciones hidrológico-forestales?



me lo explique por fa  :Confused: 

 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Lo que me gustaría que me explicaran es cómo piensan inyectar el agua al acuífero.

Para quien no lo sepa, un acuífero no es una bolsa de agua, ni una cavidad llena de agua. Es una zona de roca en la que los poros de la roca están interconectados. El agua no se encuentra en lagos subterráneos ni nada parecido (aunque existe tal estructura geológica), sino que se encuentra en los poros de la roca.

Una posibilidad sería la de utilizar los pozos artesianos (pozos de extracción de agua) en sentido inverso: introducir el agua con un exceso de presión, para que la tendencia del agua sea a pasar del pozo a la roca y no al revés, como es lo habitual.

Alguna forma habrá, no lo dudo, pero yo no la conozco.

----------


## Salut

> me lo explique por fa


Masa forestal = menor escorrentía = mayor infiltración del agua de lluvia  :Smile: 


Si lo que se pretende es aumentar los recursos del acuífero para luchar contra la intrusión salina, yo empezaría por este tipo de actuaciones. Más sencillas y con muchos otros beneficios ambientales.

Se trata de empezar por lo fácil, que es reforestar los montes y adecuar los barrancos... en vez de meterse en movidas de depurar aguas pluviales e inyectarlas a presión bajo tierra.



@Luján: Efectivamente, se trata de inyectar a presión. Y no en cualquier sitio, sino justo allí donde empieza la intrusión salina, de forma que la presión ejercida sirva principalmente para expulsar el agua salada.

----------


## Xuquer

> Masa forestal = menor escorrentía = mayor infiltración del agua de lluvia 
> 
> 
> Si lo que se pretende es aumentar los recursos del acuífero para luchar contra la intrusión salina, yo empezaría por este tipo de actuaciones. Más sencillas y con muchos otros beneficios ambientales.
> 
> Se trata de empezar por lo fácil, que es reforestar los montes y adecuar los barrancos... en vez de meterse en movidas de depurar aguas pluviales e inyectarlas a presión bajo tierra.
> 
> 
> 
> @Luján: Efectivamente, se trata de inyectar a presión. Y no en cualquier sitio, sino justo allí donde empieza la intrusión salina, de forma que la presión ejercida sirva principalmente para expulsar el agua salada.


 Gracias por la aclaración. Pienso que todo lo que se pueda hacer en beneficio de los acuiferos, el medio ambiente etc , es positivo.
Indudablemente empezando por lo sencillo y natural como por ejemplo la reforestación que tu apuntas.  :Wink: 


LO de inyectar agua a presión para hacer retroceder la salada...ummmm   :Confused:  :Confused:    me parece que será como querer "cribar el agua" que igual tiene lo mismo dá, no se vosotros los técnicos lo habreis estudiado pero desde mi ignorancia digo que la salada, tarde o temprano volvera a los acuiferos *siempre que el nivel de el agua dulce sea inferior al de la salada*  :Wink: 

salu2 Salut  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

^^ Efectivamente, en cuanto se deja de inyectar el agua, vuelve a entrar la sal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vamos, la inyección en acuíferos es un parche... como tantos otros en materia de aguas.

Sencillamente no hay valor político de afrontar los problemas reales: sobreexplotación del subsuelo, sobrepastoreo en el monte, pirómanos con intereses económicos (vease avioneta del ICONA en el incendio de Yeste), etc.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Por aqui en mi zona, acuífero 23, cuando hay un exceso de agua en el pantano de peñarroya, a la altura de Alameda de Cervera, hay unos sondeos específicos para recargar el acuífero, pero claro por simple gravedad, y no para frenar la intrusión salina, tan solo para alimentar un poco este acuífero que esta niveles bajos.

Saludos

----------


## Dídac

OK ojos que no lloran. De hecho la recarga por gravedad es la mas sencilla y universal que existe. sin presión, ni pozos. De hecho en la comarca de la Plana en Castelló, el embalse de Mª Cristina así como todo el cauce de la Rambla de la Viuda es un inmenso sumidero por donde se recarga el acuífero de la Plana debido a la alta permeabilidad del suelo. Es por ello que dicho embalse no suele alcanzar valores importantes de llenado excepto en episodios de lluvias torrenciales.

Saludos

----------


## Salut

Por cierto, releyendo a Xuquer veo que mi respuesta no era exactamente a lo que preguntaba... Había algunas imágenes en internet al respecto, pero por si no ha quedado claro, me he tomado la libertad de reproducir "ma o meno" el esquema de funcionamiento... con algo de humor  :Big Grin: 



Como vemos, en primer lugar hay un acuífero inalterado, con unas entradas de agua interesantes, que está en contacto con el mar. Obviamente, la sal del mar tiende a difundirse por toda la masa de agua (presión osmótica), pero existe un pequeño caudal de salida que iguala o supera esa presión, por lo que se alcanza un equilibrio en algún punto de la roca o el mar.

Viene el Sr. Especulador de la Huerta, y soborna a alguna autoridad de la Confederación para que hagan la vista gorda con sus nuevos regadíos ilegales, bajo la empresa "EsquilmoSA", con sede en las Islas Fiji.

Debido al caudal extraido, se reduce la presión de salida del agua y las sales se difunden hasta donde la resistencia de minicaudal+porosidad de la roca lo permiten.

Alarmados por la progresiva salinización del acuífero, los técnicos se parten el craneo en busca de una solución. Por descontado que está prohibido plantearse cerrar el pozo de "EsquilmoSA".

Entonces llega otra vez Especulador de la Huerta con una mágica solución. A través de su empresa "acuaCacaSA", con sede en las islas Caimán, deciden utilizar las aguas fecales del "Residencial Especulador de la Huerta" e inyectarlas en plena cuña salina a presión.

Sumando el minicaudal con la caca inyectada, se consigue vencer la presión osmótica... y el caudal inyectado puede ser inferior al caudal extraido, gracias a la baja porosidad de la roca... he allí ese "pico" en el lugar de inyección, y ese "valle" en el lugar de extracción.


Negocio redondo con el agua de todos

----------


## Dídac

[Molt bona classe salut, i millor sentit de l'humor]

Muy buena clase Salut, y mejor sentido del humor

----------


## Xuquer

> Molt bona classe salut, i millor sentit de l'humor



Por favor Dídac, puede que no todos entendamos el precioso idioma Valenciano con el que te expresas, en castellano porfi  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ Ñas, pa una linea que ha escrito no creo que nadie se rasgue las vestiduras.

Y vamos, aunque no es plan convertir el foro en Babel, tampoco creo que pase nada porque alguien se exprese puntualmente en otro idioma. Un poquito de manga ancha, por favor!

P. Ej. yo en cierto hilo hice copy&paste de textos en inglés:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...newpost&t=5105

Y el problema es mio, porque se que mi mensaje sólo llegará a un público muy reducido del foro (¡políglotas al poder!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Luján

> ^^ Ñas, pa una linea que ha escrito no creo que nadie se rasgue las vestiduras.
> 
> Y vamos, aunque tampoco es plan convertir el foro en Babel, tampoco creo que pase nada porque alguien se exprese puntualmente en otro idioma. Un poquito de manga ancha, por favor!
> 
> P. Ej. yo en cierto hilo hice copy&paste de textos en inglés:
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...newpost&t=5105
> 
> Y el problema es mio, porque se que mi mensaje sólo llegará a un público muy reducido del foro (¡políglotas al poder! )


El problema es que uno empieza por una línea, pero después sigue otro por un mensaje entero, etc...

Más vale avisar ahora, que no hace tanto daño, que tener después que borrar mensajes completos en otros idiomas, como ya hemos tenido que hacer.

----------


## Salut

che!

sin ganas de alargar el debate mucho (y menos en este hilo), sólo comentar que si todos tienen más o menos en cuenta que hay otros lectores que no dominan el idioma, no habrá problema... 

Tampoco creo necesario borrar mensajes por estar en otro idioma ¡ni que hubiera dicho algo en swahili! Pero bueno, es cuestión de actitudes. Yo, si alguien escribe algo en euskara, sencillamente paso de largo... o pregunto, si es un tema que me interesa.

Está claro cuál es la "lengua franca" del foro, y su aspiración a alcanzar máxima ifusión en el mundo de habla hispana. Pero no creo que ello deba implicar cortar la expresión en otros idiomas, salvo que la cosa se vaya muy muy muy de madre (p. ej. gente utilizando el idioma para excluir a otros del debate).


EDIT: Y ahora que veo la traducción de la línea.. ¿es realmente necesaria? Joer, esas 4 palabras las entiende hasta el tato!

¿Quién se va a ofender por una tontería así?

----------


## Beto63

> Masa forestal = menor escorrentía = mayor infiltración del agua de lluvia 
> 
> 
> Si lo que se pretende es aumentar los recursos del acuífero para luchar contra la intrusión salina, yo empezaría por este tipo de actuaciones. Más sencillas y con muchos otros beneficios ambientales.
> .


¿Y acaso un acuífero no se recupera naturalmente sólo con detener las extracciones de agua en tiempos de luuvia?

A mi también me parece que se quiere empezar por soluciones caras. ¿No habrá negocio de por medio?

----------


## Salut

^^ Con toda seguridad... en todo lo que es obra pública hay un mam**** brutal. Se confunde a la ciudadanía entra las obras necesarias y beneficiosas y las innecesarias/corruptas.

----------


## Dawlin

> 


Según mi profe de la matería, y si no me falla la memoria, la cuña salina es mas hacia dentro del acuifero, tal como esta.  :Embarrassment: 



A la hora de inyectar agua con cierta presión digamos que hacen retroceder la cuña salina, ¿no?. 

De todos modos, como dicen por ahí arriba, una vez que la sobreexplotación de un acuifero ha llevado el nivel de un acuifero hasta no poder hacer frente a la presión que ejerce el agua salina, el acuifero se contamina al completo, y sucede la tragedia. Una vez contaminado un acuifero su recuperación es prácticamente imposible, o excesivamente costosa. Para estos casos es mas fácil prevenir que curar, mucho mas.

----------


## Salut

^^ Tienes razón en cuanto a la forma de la intrusión. El agua salada es más pesada que la dulce, así que tiende a ocupar "los bajos".

De todas formas, el concepto de lucha contra la intrusión es el mismo: crear una sobrepresión local, que actúe de barrera mientras tierra adentro se sigue sobreexplotando el acuífero.

Aunque como todo, esta "solución" tiene límites.

----------


## cantarin

Supongo que las investigaciones seguirán para lograr infiltraciones en los acuiferos que puedan ser aprovechadas. Es un tema que es bueno porque a parte de recargarlos que es necesario habrá mayores reservas cuando no haya agua superficial.

Aunque también es cierto que la repoblación forestal es muy necesaria no solo por el agua, sino por tanto incendio que hay que cada vez tenemos menos bosques y eso es un peligro. Además no creo que cueste tanto esto y puede ser muy beneficioso para los ciudadanos.

----------

